# DIAMONDHEAD 2012 STREAMING VIDEO



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Good morning, here it is Sunday, January 15 at approximately 12:40 PM at Diamondhead Inn & Suites. Live streaming video for the 3rd annual show became operaqtional at about 8:45 AM this morning. This posting may be a duplicate as a posting was attempted earlier this morning.

There is a new large track with substantial freight yards courtesy of the Bayou Live Steamers group out of Louisiana. It is fully adjustable and very stable.


To view the video, go to: http://www.stickam.com/thumper12225 

Once on the site, toggle down to the video window which is below the photo of yours truly with an Aster PRR K4s Doubleheader. Since this is a free site, you will probably have to endure a 30 Second commercial. Please be patient. 

If you have any questions, recommendations, comments, please let me know by posting them on the site, this site or the thread which will be on GScaleCentral.com. If you can't leave comments there, send me an email at [email protected] 


If there is a problem with the video, please email me at the above address. Several have said that the video is either not working or has frozen.


The Stickam counter for 2012 starts at 14,560.

Regards and enjoy, 

Will Lindley 
NMRA [Life Member]
G1MRA - 4258 
Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't find the HD button! :-( 

Have a great week, everyone. I wish I could be there!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Will
Getting good feed but needs a little adjustment to get better focus. Know u r doing best u can under conditions. Appreciate it.
Hope you get some good footage when the Challenger shows up.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Art, unless things changed from last year, the camera stays pointed where it is. So good Challenger videos will have to come from another source. BTW, the Challengers are due to arrive Tuesday afternoon or evening -- depending on how fast we pedal! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

As of this morning it looks like the camera has been moved. It looks to now be mounted in the planter that separates the registration area from the steamup area so that the end of the new big track and more of the smallest track are visible with the white track further in the background. 
I'll be there Wednesday, 
Tom


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 15 Jan 2012 08:38 PM 
Art, unless things changed from last year, the camera stays pointed where it is. So good Challenger videos will have to come from another source. BTW, the Challengers are due to arrive Tuesday afternoon or evening -- depending on how fast we pedal! 

Ross Schlabach Ross, I need some wick material for my Aster BR03 which I am bringing Wednesday. Can you or Hans put some in your car for me. Thanks.
John Frank


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Just now, at Monday, 2:15 PM Pacific standard time, I saw a fellow in a green polo shirt driving a Mason Bogie with radio control. R/C on a Mason Bogie is apparently a bit problematic, so I'd sure like to find out who this fellow is and how he's controlling which variables! (Direction, f'rinstance, or is he leaving that manual, as some have?) If anybody knows him, please get me a name & email!

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a way to keep this at the top until DH is over instead of people having to make an entry to keep it on top?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

For what purpose Dan? 
If it is of interest to people, it will stay near the top. 
I am just watching the video feed, not reading what goes on here!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes David, but if no one makes an entry then it will kep going down the list and it will be harder and harder to find than if it was tacked at the top.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan 

Just save the link as a bookmark in your browser. For the week save it in your bookmarks toolbar. Then you won't even have to go to MLS.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

So you know what it is called to keep a thread at the top of a form, its called "Sticky" 

Can Shad sticky this thread to the top, ya he probably can lol (so can any other mod I bet)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

To bad it's not in higher resolution.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 17 Jan 2012 02:10 PM 
To bad it's not in higher resolution. 

Jerry
We are fortunate to get what we get considring the location.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); I have a tripod for my iphone 4s so maybe I will putup a second feed while im at diamondhead, keep in mind I will not be on the wifi there so I will not hurt will's broadcast any bit.

Lets hope the celltower network that follows I-10 is just as fast as the celltower network here in BocaRaton, FL

Don't expect this link to be up all the time though, it is my cellphone  - I will put it up for a few hours at a time though

Test link (while at work on AT&T 3g cell tower network) - its pretty good, sometimes it blimps - will be playing youtube in front of it for a little while for testing purposes
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/diamondhead2012

(thank god for grandfathered unlimited data transfer lol)


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy
Hope the video from DH is as clear as your test. Looks great.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It is clear. Maybe you could put it up for special times like when the challenger is running.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Test successful, 3 hours live video sent to cell tower and streamed online and it worked great, I will post in here when my video link is up. 
I will be doing timelapses with the phone too (program called miniatures, very cool!) 

I will go online when I see something interesting, like the new challenger.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy 
they are getting ready to run the Challenger now but the video coming from DH is down.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am still in south florida unfortunately, I will be there around 2pm-ish tomorrow, long drive ahead of me.

Watching Will walking around, I hope there is a table for all my stuff lol - got the whole car filled (yes again haahahaha)


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

A recording of the new Aster Challenger [black] under steam can be seen at the link to the Stickam link at the top of this forum. Parts are herky-jerky, but hopefully you can see what it looks like. 

Hope you like it. 

Regards, 

Will


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 18 Jan 2012 01:49 PM 
A recording of the new Aster Challenger [black] under steam can be seen at the link to the Stickam link at the top of this forum. Parts are herky-jerky, but hopefully you can see what it looks like. 

Hope you like it. 

Regards, 

Will 
When I go to the Stickam link it takes me to the DH recored stuff and I do not see the Challenger. I see the trade tabe and some video of the right hand track. Can you give a little more instruction


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I AM VERY, VERY SORRY THAT THE VIDEO DIDN'T WORK OUT.


I SHOT IT, IT LOOKED GOOD, BUT THE RECORDING SIMPLY DIDN'T TAKE.


THE LOCO RAN BEAUTIFULLY AND IT RAN ON AND ON AND ON.


AGAIN, I'M SORRY THE VIDEO DIDN'T WORK. ATTRIBUTE IT TO A VERY SLOW wifi SYSTEM WITH THE HOTEL.


THE VIEW ON THE COMPUTER WAS GREAT, BUT IT DIDN'T TRANSMIT.


REGARDS,


WILL


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 18 Jan 2012 04:46 PM 


I AM VERY, VERY SORRY THAT THE VIDEO DIDN'T WORK OUT.


I SHOT IT, IT LOOKED GOOD, BUT THE RECORDING SIMPLY DIDN'T TAKE.


THE LOCO RAN BEAUTIFULLY AND IT RAN ON AND ON AND ON.


AGAIN, I'M SORRY THE VIDEO DIDN'T WORK. ATTRIBUTE IT TO A VERY SLOW wifi SYSTEM WITH THE HOTEL.


THE VIEW ON THE COMPUTER WAS GREAT, BUT IT DIDN'T TRANSMIT.


REGARDS,
WNo sweat Will. I have been h aving the same kind of problems with youtube lately. The video is great on PC and after it is uploaded it is garbled. 
We have video of her running at Hans and maybe Andrew will be able to get some as well.
Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been on here off and on all day and it seems to me there are not very many people there.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Apparently there is a display below the camera that is showing the camera's view... I base this on the number of people that approach the camera obviously looking below the camera, and then they waive.

But the really, REALLY odd thing is that they then lean over _toward the display_ and as they are moving toward the DISPLAY they "mug for the camera" or "make a face" (stick out their tongue







or grin silly







, etc.














) *AT the display*, not at the camera! And in that process move out of the scene. Several people have then stood back up (and are thus back within the camera's view) with a confused look on their face as though they can't figure out why they disappeared from the displayed image as they were "mugging" at the display. They then shake their head, swat a waive toward the display in a dismissive gesture and walk away.

"Look UP, folks! And move back a yard or so. The camera is a couple of feet ABOVE the display."


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Stream is up, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Diamondhead2012


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Will
Thanks for the effort and postings. You really had us excited, we await footage of the Challenger at DH!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 19 Jan 2012 01:31 PM 
Stream is up, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Diamondhead2012 



No it ain't! All I see is a short video of an apparent earthquake!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 19 Jan 2012 02:56 PM 
Posted By afinegan on 19 Jan 2012 01:31 PM 
Stream is up, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Diamondhead2012 



No it ain't! All I see is a short video of an apparent earthquake! 

Maybe another Hurricane passing by....was good to see the Greyhound in a few frames....


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I am putting it up again, this time it will be wall plug powered ( I will leave it up for a while) 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/diamondhead2012


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Andrew, 
Many thanks for giving us a different viewpoint of the goings on down south. 
I find it interesting that when having both yours and Will's coverage running side by side, yours is a good 12 seconds delayed. 
It makes one realise that as signals get bounced around the world, or off satellites, it all takes time, some more than others. 
Thanks again, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Andrew for putting this together for us! 

Alec


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Before Diamondhead started this year it was said that Bing from Accucraft was going to be there and would be bringing another member of Accucraft with him. Has anyone seen him, if so, did they bring any the new product and who is the other Accucraft person?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I see from Will's camera angle, that there is a FOR SALE sign on the 'new' track. 
I wonder if that IS what is for sale? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hreat Videos, Andrew. You guys are having too much fun!!!!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 21 Jan 2012 09:56 AM 
Before Diamondhead started this year it was said that Bing from Accucraft was going to be there and would be bringing another member of Accucraft with him. Has anyone seen him, if so, did they bring any the new product and who is the other Accucraft person? 

Dan
I belive it was a protp C-25 that John Frank and Bill Courtwright were running the other nite while I was watching.


----------



## Dave Hottmann (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dan Pantages,

I was there as usual representing Accucraft with the prototype C-25 #375, and a 1/29 scale [email protected] 0-4-0. Ean Pearce was also there.

I noticed that you didn't make it.

Cheers,

Dave Hottmann


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi and Help


Good morning.


Well, the Diamondhead International Steamup for 2012 is history and it is time to start planning for next year.


I hope you enjoyed the video.


For those of you who watched the streaming video, there were a total of 31,798 hits on the video. In fact, it was the 9th most popular video for the week. I received many thanks from those who saw old friends and many were able to use the video while talking with family, especially grand children and friends. Every day you could see several waving to the camera.


Now for the HELP


I need to know how to improve the quality of the video, especially when the camera is being moved. For me, seeing just pixels limited the value of what I was trying to do, especially the shots of the flea market and the new locomotives from Aster - I didn't shoot the Accucraft model brought by Ian Pearce because of the pixel problem.


Is there a way, through either better software or hardware to improve the video quality? If you know, please let me know. I will try to make next year's streaming video better.


Thank you in advance for your help.


Regards,


Will


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 24 Jan 2012 08:54 AM 


Hi and Help


Good morning.


Well, the Diamondhead International Steamup for 2012 is history and it is time to start planning for next year.


I hope you enjoyed the video.


For those of you who watched the streaming video, there were a total of 31,798 hits on the video. In fact, it was the 9th most popular video for the week. I received many thanks from those who saw old friends and many were able to use the video while talking with family, especially grand children and friends. Every day you could see several waving to the camera.


Now for the HELP


I need to know how to improve the quality of the video, especially when the camera is being moved. For me, seeing just pixels limited the value of what I was trying to do, especially the shots of the flea market and the new locomotives from Aster - I didn't shoot the Accucraft model brought by Ian Pearce because of the pixel problem.


Is there a way, through either better software or hardware to improve the video quality? If you know, please let me know. I will try to make next year's streaming video better.


Thank you in advance for your help.


Regards,


Will

We have to somehow figure out how to get the hotel to increase its bandwidth (if possible), you have all the tools to make a very nice streaming video already(laptop and a gigapixel+ camera).

When you do a streaming test at home, how does it come out? I bet it comes out clearer in the recorded videos due to having a better network connection. 
I saw the hotel had wireless N routers which are plenty fast, it is just that there outside connection is the thing that lacks, would be nice if they called there internet company and increased the bandwidth for just the week we are there... - I dunno. 

Streaming can only work as good as the upload link will let it. I know ustream.tv will increase quality if bandwidth is available (gives you a indicators on how much kbps of data it is streaming to give you an idea at any time), and if not it will decrease the quality. The amount of people watching your stream wont affect it, you stream with 1 camera's worth of bandwidth, the server then broadcasts it out to everyone else, so there is no physical link(network route) between your laptop and the users streaming the video)

You can try a different stream provider (they all use different compressions to get around lack of bandwidth). I tried ustream.tv because they had a very good working app for my cellphone.


----------

